# 1987 Stanza Sedan Swap Suggestions



## weiss_hail36 (Oct 27, 2017)

Came across a Nissan Stanza, clean all around, literally perfect save for the fact that the engine, a ca20e, is garbage. Guy i bought it from said it had a blown head gasket, come to find out the engines seized. I planned to swap it with an extra ka24de that i have only problem is the mounts dont line up, i could fab mounts, maybe do a partial tubing system for a makeshift core support to get my front and back mounts in. My question is should i look into going that route with the ka, and what else would i need for the full swap to get this running tits? Or should i look into getting a ca18de built? A ca18 would be easier to mount in for now and then i could scrap my ka and eventually get an sr to throw in it, or turbo the ka? Thoughts?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The T12 Stanzas were bad cars but they were a real pain in the tail to work on with the CA20E engine! The plugs always seemed be extremely tight at cylinder #4 and starter replacement was almost an all day job! The one thing you have to consider is the transmission. I know the CA18 engine will bolt up no problem, but I'm pretty sure the KA and SR engines will not (hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong...I do know the GA and E-series engines will not bolt up to a CA-series transmission). The CA18 would be an easier swap, however, all of the engines you are considering swapping in will require swapping the ECM and harness. It's not just a plug-n-play swap, unfortunately. If you decide on swapping the trans with the KA or SR, then you will have to look into the axles and hubs to make sure they will work, as well (which they probably won't), and doing the necessary fab work there, as well.


----------

